# Hardware sucht neues Netzteil mit Reserven



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Hi, Leute,

ich brauche ein neues Netzteil, da mein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 650 Watt (Modell P7) heute verkauft wird, zusammen mit meiner GTX 480 und dem Cooler Master Centurion 534.
Das alles kriegt ein Bekannter. Sein Gehäuse ist für die GTX 480 zu klein, daher kriegt er meins vom Office Rechner (und ich hab ein Grund mir ein neues zu kaufen ).
Da sein Netzteil (Tronje oder Comabt Power, bin mir da nicht so sicher) auch zu schwach ist, verkaufe ich ihm auch das BeQuiet mit.

Als neues Gehäuse für den Office Rechner (siehe Signatur) habe ich starkes Interesse am Pantheon, da ich den USB 3 Port im Deckel sehr gut finde und es genug Platz für meine 6 Festplatten bietet.
Aber falls jemand ein anderes empfehlen kann, dann immer her damit, es sollte aber USB 3 im Frontpanel haben, Platz für die Festplatten bieten und sich preislich im Rahmen des Xigmatek bewegen.


Aber zurück zum Netzteil. 
Deshalb brauche ich nun ein neues Netzteil für meinen Gaming Rechner.
Aktuell hab ich die GTS 250 liegen, die ich einbauen und nutzen werde. 
Aber das wird sich natürlich ändern, daher brauche ich ein Netzteil mit ein paar Reserven. Außerdem wären vier PCIe Stromstecker von Vorteil, denn das Dark Power hat nur 2 und es ist nervig mit Adaptern arbeiten zu müssen, wenn man mal was testet.

Was soll ich nehmen und wie stark sollte es sein? 
(Prozessor ist ein Hexa-Core, wird auch schon mal für Testzwecke auf 4GHz hochgetrieben, jedoch kein Dauerzustand)
Das Seasonic X interessiert mich, aber auch die neuen BeQuiet sind nicht schlecht, oder doch ein anderes?

Im Gehäuse (Corsair 600T) ist jedenfalls genug Platz.
Wasserkühlung ist nicht geplant, Rumgeblinke von LEDs oder Schwarzlichtröhren brauche ich nicht.

Freue mich jedenfalls auf reges Interesse und viele Ideen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Was wird sich denn an der GTS250 ändern?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich wollte mir LN2 Plättchen kaufen, die ja -190° kalt sind und die dann auf der GTS 250 verkaufen und dann auf das Niveau einer GTX 680 takten. 

nee, ernsthaft jetzt.... 
Die GTS 250 wird natürlich ersetzt, das wird sich ändern, ich mus halt noch gucken, wann die Customer Kühllösungen für die neuen Grafikkarten kommen.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Bist wieder mal deiner Zeit voraus... 

Wird's eine 580er, oder gleich SLI?


----------



## Pumpi (31. Dezember 2010)

Hübsches Case !

Mein Enermax Modu 87 700 Watt zieht ganz geschmeidig über 800 Watt aus der Dose, ohne dabei laut zu werden 

Da Du nur einen Midi Tower kaufen möchtest, wären auch die Kabel nicht zu kurz.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Bist wieder mal deiner Zeit voraus...
> 
> Wird's eine 580er, oder gleich SLI?


 
Ich denke 570 oder 580, je nachdem. Liegt auch an der Kühllösung, denn Refernz wollte ich eigentlich nach der 480 AMP nicht mehr haben. Man merkt, dass Customer doch eine Ecke besser ist.



Pumpi schrieb:


> Hübsches Case !
> 
> Mein Enermax Modu 87 700 Watt zieht ganz geschmeidig über 800 Watt aus der Dose, ohne dabei laut zu werden
> 
> Da Du nur einen Midi Tower kaufen möchtest, wären auch die Kabel nicht zu kurz.


 
Öhm, du hast da was durcheinander gebracht. 
Daher sag ichs nochmal kurz.

Das neue Netzteil ist für den Gaming Rechner, das kommt in das Corsair 600T rein.
Das Pantheon ist für den Office Rechner, dessen Hardware steht unten in meiner Signatur und die ist fix, da ändert sich nichts.

Aber das Enermax ist schon mal nicht schlecht, danke.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Obwohl die 700W etwas viel sind, wenn kein SLI geplant ist.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Aber wenn ich mal was abgreife oder für andere baue, dann teste ich gerne mal.
CF und SLI hab ich schon laufen gehabt, das hat das BeQuiet noch gepackt (waren keine zwei GTX 480), doch mich störte, dass ich dann Adapter rausholen musste.
Daher sollte das neue Netzteil 4 PCIe Stromstecker haben, 2x6 und 2x8 Pin wären natürlich optimal.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann nimm halt gleich eins mit 850W, vorausgesetzt du willst alles zu Testzwecken übertakten.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

wann willst du denn kaufen, wenn was warte unseren (erzbaron & Icke) Test ab, vielleicht bekommst ja eins günstig  

wenn du die Woche kaufen willst dann wichtig ob du sli vor hast oder nur die GTS250 als PhysX karte nutzen willst.

ach so soll es ein Gold NT sein?


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Fadi schrieb:


> Dann nimm halt gleich eins mit 850W, vorausgesetzt du willst alles zu Testzwecken übertakten.


 
850 Watt sind schon eine Hausnummer, fragt sich, wie effizient so ein Netzteil wirklich ist, wenns dann nicht gefordert wird.



poiu schrieb:


> wann willst du denn kaufen, wenn was warte unseren (erzbaron & Icke) Test ab, vielleicht bekommst ja eins günstig


 
Solange es keine Customer Kühllösungen für die neuen Karten gibt, wohl nicht, weiß auch nicht, wann die kommen, denke aber, dass es im Januar so weit sein wird.



poiu schrieb:


> wenn du die Woche kaufen willst dann wichtig ob du sli vor hast oder nur die GTS250 als PhysX karte nutzen willst.


 
Die GTS 250 habe ich eigentlich als Testkarte liegen, da mir die GT 240 abgeraucht ist, die ich vorher hatte.
Verbauen ist nicht geplant, aber sicher eine Idee Wert, jedoch nur für Physx?
Muss ich mir mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen.
Würde es sicher mal testen, wenn die neue Karte da ist (), was es überhaupt bringt, denn obs dann statt 70 Frames 75 sind, da pfeife ich darauf.



poiu schrieb:


> ach so soll es ein Gold NT sein?


 
Hmm, ist eigentlich egal (der Rechner läuft ja nur, wenn ich spiele, sonst ist er abgeschaltet und ich hänge am Office Rechner), wäre aber natürlich schon nett, wenn das NT bei 300 Watt Auslastung eine gute Effizienz hat, denn meist ist ja nur eine Karte verbaut und dann ist ein 1kw Hammer ja sinnfrei.
Aber ich will eben auch nicht das Netzteil mal schnell wechseln, wenn ich CF oder SLI teste oder sonst was mache.


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Dann bist du aber bei 850W Silber/Gold ganz gut aufgehoben, da du dort auch genügend Anschlüsse hast. 

Wenn du den PC eh nur zum Zocken hast, kann dir ein bisschen Ineffizienz auch egal sein.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Aber übertreiben will ichs auch nicht.
Ist halt eine nervige Frage, ob ein 650 Watt Modell reicht.
Was ist, wenns mich überkommt und ich zwei GTX 580 reindrücke?


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

ja wenn du Crossfire/Sli dir offen hale willst dann 850W, ich weiß nicht wann wir denn test online stellen werden, wenn was melde dich hier vorher dann nennen wir dir paar Vorab bmerkungen. 

Wir haben fast ausschließlich 850W NTs bronze- Gold also auf alle fälle  für dich Interessant


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Kannst du denn Modelle nennen?
Gerne auch per PN, falls du öffentlich noch nicht zuviel verraten willst. 

Jop, 850 Watt ist schon heftig, denkst du, dass ein 750 Watt Modell nicht mit zwei High End Karten fertig wird?


----------



## Gast20141208 (31. Dezember 2010)

Fertig schon, nur ist es ja auch eine Frage der Anschlüsse. 
Das bisschen Ineffizienz wirst du im Geldbeutel nicht merken, aber jedesmal wenn du Karten testest, wirst du froh sein, dass es so bequem funktioniert.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

doch 750W sollten genügen, aber wenn du OC & Co willst.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Auch mit zwei GTX 580 oder wenns mal Crossfire X wird mit Dual GPU Karten?


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

wenn du echt extreme sachen vor hast dann nim ein 850W Gold NT dann hast im Idle noch relativ guten wirkungsgrad und genug Power für zwei GTX580


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Das klingt dann schon mal nicht schlecht, was würdest du da empfehlen?
Mein Favorit ist ja das Seasonic, aber die anderen haben ja aufgeschlossen, sie sind dicht zusammen, da entscheiden dann die kleinen Dinge, wie gute Kabel.
Was gar nicht geht sind Kabel, die sich schlecht biegen lassen, also steif sind.
Dann finde ich feste Stecker gut, die sich auch richtig anfassen lassen, damit man den Stecker auf wieder rauskriegt, ohne die Strippen rauszureißen oder sich einen abzubrechen.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

das Corsair hat teilweise Flachband kabel, aber ATX/EPS/PCIe nicht und die sind nicht sooo flexibel und relativ kurz ~60-68cm bei denn atx&Co, die sata sind länger.

von dem was ich hier hab gefällt mir das Corsair/Seasonic sehr gut, das P9 & Antec HCP hab ich noch nciht gesehen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, dann muss ich unseren BeQuiet Staff noch mal anhauen.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Also wenn du was in der Leistungsklasse suchst die Piou und ich grad rumzuliegen haben guck dir im Januar auf jeden Fall das P9 an, leiser gehts kaum, angenehm lange Kabel und meines ist immernoch nicht da  ansonsten gefällt mir das Chieftec Nitro auch ziemlich gut ... leise, hübsch, aber der Dödel der das Sleeve für die modularen Kabel ausgesucht hat gehört echt gesteinigt ... das Sleeve an den festen Kabeln ist absolut klasse ... naja ... und "leider" hat es nur 80plus Bronze

Das Chouriki2 Plug-In von Scythe ist auch ganz nice, aber aus irgendeinem mir unerfindlichen Grund mag meine GTX470 SOC das Netzteil nicht ... es kommt mal kein Bild oder das Bild verschwindet einfach etc. das passiert bei allen anderen getesteten Netzteilen nicht ... ich hab ne wage Vermutung, aber die kann ich nur auf ner Chroma belegen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Du hast woanders was von single Rail geschrieben.
Kannst du mir das noch mal genauer erklären, welche Vorteile das hat (und Nachteile) und wieso ich kein Netzteil mir mehreren Schienen kaufen soll?

Beim BeQuiet kann man ja auch die Rails zu einer zusammenlegen.
Kannst du mir sagen, wie man das technisch macht?


----------



## Philipus II (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich denke mal, dass der Auslösepunkt für OCP deaktiviert/verschoben wird.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Du hast nicht zufällig ein Link, wo das beschrieben ist?
Irgendwie finde ich nichts oder bin zu blöd, die richtigen Begriffe bei Google einzugeben.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Da musst du glaub ich Stefan fragen wie der Overclockingkey technisch gebastelt ist ... ich hatte noch kein P8 und P9 hier ... bzw. die P9 sind aufm Weg ... hoffe ich zumindest 

Es gibt da schon Möglichkeiten wie man die Rails per Schalter "zusammenlegen" kann ... aber wie genau BQ! das gelöst hat muss ich selbst erstmal schauen ^^

Was das Thema Single vs. Multi Rail angeht ...

Hier geht es um die Verteilung der 12V Leistung, bei einem fiktiven Netzteil mit zum Beispiel 4x 20A ... wenn das gute Stück richtig gebaut wäre würde zum Beispiel der Auslösezeitpunkt bei 25A liegen, heisst, sobald eine Rail mit 25A belastet wird schaltet das Netzteil ab ... was widerum doof ist zu Zeiten von Grafikkarten ala GTX480 und wenn zum Beispiel 2 PCIe Stecker auf einer Rail liegen ... deswegen haben gute und moderne Multi Rail Netzteile eine sogenannte dynamische Lastverteilung, heisst wir haben immernoch 25A als OCP Auslösezeitpunkt aber wenn punktuell ein "regulärer" Abnehmer mehr Leistung braucht wird von einer anderen, weniger beanspruchten Leitung die Leistung abgezweigt ... aber es kann nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Leistung "umgeleitet" werden ... aber einem gewissen Punkt schaltet das Netzteil aus Sicherheitsgründen dann doch ab ... z. B. 30A ... dabei kann der "intelligente" Sicherungschip übrigens sogar "reguläre" Abnehmer (wie ne fette Grafikkarte) und "fehlgeleitete Leistung" (z. B. Kurzschluss oder Defekt) erkennen ... Der Vorteil eines Multi Rail Netzteils ist somit das du keine 60 - 100 und mehr Ampere auf einer Rail hast ... der Nachteil ist natürlich das möglicherweise das Netzteil abschaltet weil es eine Rail für überlastet hält ...

Bei einem Single Rail Netzteil hast du die gesamte 12V Leistung auf einer Rail zu liegen und kannst sie theoretisch über ein Kabel abrufen ... und wenn du nun ein 100A Netzteil hast könntest du mit dem Netzteil fast schweißen  Der große Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach das hier zu viel Strom auf einmal anliegen kann was bei einem technischen Defekt durchaus ... naja ... ungesund sein kann ... die meisten guten Single Rail Netzteil sind natürlich entsprechend gesichert aber die Thematik ist ja immernoch, bei zum Beispiel 65A auf der 12V Rail ... wo liegt dann die OCP? Bei 70A? Bei 75A?

Beim Extremübertakten sind Single Rail Netzteile durchaus ok und nachvollziehbar einzusetzen ... im normalen PC Betrieb empfehle ich lieber Multi Rail Modelle ... obwohl ich derzeit selbst ein Single Rail Netzteil im Einsatz hab (Chieftec Nitro 850W) ...

Es gibt übrigens noch weitere Unterscheidungen, zum Beispiel echte und unechte Multi Rail Netzteile ... aber das geht jetzt etwas zu tief hinein in die Materie ... achja und Single Rail hat für den Hersteller durchaus einen nicht zu verachtenden Kostenvorteil ... zumindest wenn man Multi Rail richtig machen will ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Es gibt da schon Möglichkeiten wie man die Rails per Schalter "zusammenlegen" kann ... aber wie genau BQ! das gelöst hat muss ich selbst erstmal schauen ^^


 
jop, mach das mal, auch mit schicker Dokumentation wäre dann super. 
Zieh dem BeQuiet die Unterhosen runter. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Was das Thema Single vs. Multi Rail angeht ...


 
Hier geht es um die Verteilung der 12V Leistung, bei einem fiktiven Netzteil mit zum Beispiel 4x 20A ... wenn das gute Stück richtig gebaut wäre würde zum Beispiel der Auslösezeitpunkt bei 25A liegen, heisst, sobald eine Rail mit 25A belastet wird schaltet das Netzteil ab ... was widerum doof ist zu Zeiten von Grafikkarten ala GTX480 und wenn zum Beispiel 2 PCIe Stecker auf einer Rail liegen ... [/QUOTE]

OK, hier ein Schnitt.
4x 25 Ampere ist klar. Mein Dark Power hat 4x 20 Ampere und zwei PCIe Leitungen.
Ich gehe jetzt mal davon aus, dass die beiden Leitungen nicht an einer Rail liegen, aber was hängt dann wo dran, kann man das pauschal sagen?
DEr 24pin muss ja auch irgendwo herkommen, wie auch die Strippen für die Laufwerke und Festplatten.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Der Vorteil eines Multi Rail Netzteils ist somit das du keine 60 - 100 und mehr Ampere auf einer Rail hast ... der Nachteil ist natürlich das möglicherweise das Netzteil abschaltet weil es eine Rail für überlastet hält ...


 
Aber welchen Nachteil hat denn nun 60 Ampere oder mehr auf einer Rail?Brennt das Netzteil schneller durch?
Schweißt es sich ins Gehäuse rein? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei einem Single Rail Netzteil hast du die gesamte 12V Leistung auf einer Rail zu liegen und kannst sie theoretisch über ein Kabel abrufen ... und wenn du nun ein 100A Netzteil hast könntest du mit dem Netzteil fast schweißen


 
Dann sollte doch auch der Kabelquerschnitt entsprechend sein und die Kabel sind steifer, oder sehe ich da falsch und die 100 Ampere sind innerhalb des NTs zu finden, aber nie an einem einzigen Stecker?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Der große Nachteil ist meiner Meinung nach das hier zu viel Strom auf einmal anliegen kann was bei einem technischen Defekt durchaus ... naja ... ungesund sein kann ... die meisten guten Single Rail Netzteil sind natürlich entsprechend gesichert aber die Thematik ist ja immernoch, bei zum Beispiel 65A auf der 12V Rail ... wo liegt dann die OCP? Bei 70A? Bei 75A?


 
Na ja, 25 Ampere sind auch alles andere als ungesund, wo willst du die Grenze ziehen?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Beim Extremübertakten sind Single Rail Netzteile durchaus ok und nachvollziehbar einzusetzen ... im normalen PC Betrieb empfehle ich lieber Multi Rail Modelle ... obwohl ich derzeit selbst ein Single Rail Netzteil im Einsatz hab (Chieftec Nitro 850W) ...


 
klar, wenn ich die Grafikkarte übertakte und die CPU sowieso, danm brauche ich jedes Ampere, das ich kriegen kann.
Jetzt die andere Frage, wieso dann keine Multi Rail mit 50 Ampere auf einer Schiene oder ist das eine Kostenfrage? 
Es müssen ja keine 4 Rails sein, zwei reichen.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Es gibt übrigens noch weitere Unterscheidungen, zum Beispiel echte und unechte Multi Rail Netzteile ... aber das geht jetzt etwas zu tief hinein in die Materie ... achja und Single Rail hat für den Hersteller durchaus einen nicht zu verachtenden Kostenvorteil ... zumindest wenn man Multi Rail richtig machen will ^^


 
Wenn du da mal einen link hast, lese ich mich da rein.

Jop, dachte ich mir, die Kosten. 
Ich bevorzuge eigentlich ein Multi Rail, aber letztendlich merkt mans eh nicht, höchstens wenns mal brennen sollte.


----------



## Yanzco (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich teste zurzeit das Be quit p9 850w das cougar gx 800w und das corsair ax 850w zuzeit finde ich das be quit am besten ist auch mit abstand das leiseste


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Testest du gerade oder hast du schon ein Review gemacht, bzw. schreibst es gerade?


----------



## Yanzco (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich teste sie gerade noch nur eins vorweg das Cougar ist bei meinen sys in der sig bei Prime und furmark abgeraucht


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Das ist hart, mit zwei GTX 470 schon.
Was zieht dein System bei Volllast, weißt du das?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

1. Bei deinem Dark Power Pro kannste davon ausgehen das jeder PCIe Stecker (deines hat ja nur 2) eine eigne Rail hat ... Das kannste aber nirgens nachschauen, das kann dir nur der Hersteller sagen ... und einige tun das tatsächlich ^^

2. Zum Beispiel 60A auf einer Leitung kannst du auch durch einen Stecker abrufen ... was zum Beispiel doof ist wenn du wegen einem Defekt an dem Stecker hängst und nicht deine neue Superdupermegahardcore Grafikkarte  Wenn nichts "passiert" merkst du den Unterschied zwischen Single und Multi Rail nicht, es brnennt auch nix schneller durch etc. ... aber du hast grad einen Punkt angesprochen der auch nicht uninteressant ist ... den Kabelquerschnitt ... der ist soweit mir bekannt bei allen Netzteilen gleich ... 

3. Das 25A auch ungesund sind steht garnicht zur Debatte, und es geht hier ja auch um ms bis die entsprechende Sicherung auslöst ... und bei einem Multi Rail Netzteil löst die, wenn das Netzteil ordentlich konstruiert wurde zwischen 15 und 35A aus ... aber wenn du jetzt zum Beispiel für ms 60 oder mehr Ampere abbekommst ist das noch deutlich ungesünder  vorallem ist bei derart großen Ampereleistungen fraglich ob die entsprechende Sicherung überhaupt auslöst ... denn 60, 70 oder gar 100A musst du erstmal aus der Leitung rausholen 

Ich persönlich würde die Grenze bei 35 - 40A pro Rail als Obergrenze ziehen ... zumindest bei "normalen" Netzteilen ... bei 1KW+ darfs/muss es auch etwas mehr sein

4. Zum Beispiel hat Scythe mit dem Chouriki2 Plug-In hier in der 850W Variante ein Multi Rail Netzteil mit 2 12V Rails wovon eine Rail 65A und die andere 35A hat ... mit dynamischer Lastverteilung usw. ... möglich ist vieles 

5. wirklich gute Artikel zu dem Thema kenne ich jetzt grad ausm Stehgreif nicht ... bei vielen Aussagen der Hersteller ist halt auch immer eine Prise PR mit drin  das was ich jetzt geschriebne hab muss auch nicht 100%ig so stimmen, aber so ist es für jeden einigermaßen verständlich


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

1. Davon gehe ich auch aus, hab aber noch nicht nachgeguckt.

2. Öhm, wenn man am Rechner rumschraubt, dann schaltet man doch den Netzteilschalter aus, oder nicht? Also wieso sollte ich den Rechner einschalten und dann meine Zunge in den 6pn stecken? 
wobei man die Geschichte mit dem Kabelquerschnitt mal ergründen müsste, du hast ja ein Singel Rail, mess mal nach. 

3. Eben 100 Ampere sind nicht wenig, auch wenn das NT das schafft (weils draufsteht ) heißt das nicht, dass du die auch abkriegst (wie auch immer das gehen soll).

4. Mal eine blöde Frage, wieso nicht 20 Rails?
Zwei Rails oder drei pro PCIe Leitung und gut, oder kostet das NT dann 500€?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

zu 2.) Echt? Ich bastel auch häufiger mal bei laufendem Rechner  Aber das ist garnicht das Problem, ich hab jetzt "dich" als Beispiel genommen, ich hätte aber auch genauso gut schreiben können "deine Hardware" ... kommt aufs selbe hinaus ...

zu 3.) Gute Netzteile schaffen auch das was draufsteht ^^ und wir gehen hier sowieso vom schlimmsten anzunehmenden Fall aus ... ich sags mal so, von 1 Mio. verkaufter derartiger Single Rail Netzteile wirds vielleicht 1 derartiges Problem geben ... aber das ist eben 1 derartiges Problem das durch ein Multi Rail Netzteil hätte verhindert oder gemindert werden können

zu 4.) Ich glaube mit 500€ würdest du preislich nicht hinkommen und das Gehäuse wäre gewaltig  den rein von der Sache her müsste jede Rail ihren eignen Trafo haben (echtes Multi Rail) ... und zum Beispiel das Dark Power Por P8 1200W mit 6 Rails HIER KLICKEN oder das Antec High Current Pro 1200W mit 8 12V Rails ... beide Netzteile kosten weit über 200€ ...


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

zu 5 

du meinst wohl bei jeder PR aussage ist eine Prise Wahrheit enthalten


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> zu 5
> 
> du meinst wohl bei jeder PR aussage ist eine Prise Wahrheit enthalten


 
Man merkt du hast es auch oft mit PR Leuten zu tun


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Das Antec sieht irgendwie komisch aus.
Ist doch nicht der einzige Lüfter, oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Doch, der kleine 80mm Lüfter reicht völlig aus um den 1,2KW Klotz zu kühlen  der 80mm Lüfter ist aber technisch bedingt da das HCP quasi im Sandwichdesign aus 2 PCBs besteht ^^

Die kleineren HCP (750 und 850W) haben jeweils nen 135mm Lüfter


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Doch, der kleine 80mm Lüfter reicht völlig aus um den 1,2KW Klotz zu kühlen


 
Dann stört es ja auch nicht, wenn der mit 100.000rpm dreht. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> der 80mm Lüfter ist aber technisch bedingt da das HCP quasi im Sandwichdesign aus 2 PCBs besteht ^^


 
Das interessiert mich, hast du ein Review in deiner Verlinkungsbox



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die kleineren HCP (750 und 850W) haben jeweils nen 135mm Lüfter


 
Das ist ja gemein, die müssen so einen großen nehmen.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Büdde sehr:

KLICK MICH HART

Tatsächlich ist das HCP 1200W unter Vollast sogar leiser als das Coolermaster Silent Pro Gold 1200W 

... und ich warte weiter bis meine High Current Pro endlich kommen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Alles klar, ich lese mich mal rein.
Aber für den Preis könnte man Vollmodular erwarten, oder?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Alles klar, ich lese mich mal rein.
> Aber für den Preis könnte man Vollmodular erwarten, oder?


 
Wofür?  Das HCP hat das typische Antec Kabelmanagement ^^

Und solange der Mehrpreis in bessere Technik investiert wird ist mir auch der grottige Sleeve egal ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Schon richtig, aber bei dem Preis guckst du halt automatisch darauf und die Konkurrenz baut ja keine schlechteren Netzteile.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Schon richtig, aber bei dem Preis guckst du halt automatisch darauf und die Konkurrenz baut ja keine schlechteren Netzteile.


 
Naja, technisch hat das HCP 1200W aktuell nur einen Konkurrenten ... das Corsair AX 1200W und Corsair hat mit Flextronics derzeit andere Probleme 

ok, die kleineren müssen sich am Markt behaupten ... aber das wird schon gelingen ... ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, technisch hat das HCP 1200W aktuell nur einen Konkurrenten ... das Corsair AX 1200W und Corsair hat mit Flextronics derzeit andere Probleme


 
Was ist mit Enermax, die haben auch so starke Netzteile im Programm, oder sind die technisch schon alte Schule?

OK, aber wenn ich sowas lese..



> könnte Antec für den Preis einen dichteren Sleeve und Abziehhilfen an den Steckern realisieren. Gleichermaßen macht es das schmale Stecker-Panel nicht möglich, alle Peripherie-Leitungsstränge gleichzeitig anschließen zu können.


 
... dann frage ich mich schon, ging ihnen das Geld aus oder warum haben die das nicht integriert/besser gemacht?
Denn bei Netzteilen, die jenseits von 200€ kosten, kommt es doch nicht mehr auf sowas an.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Bei Enermax gäbe es nur die Revolution Serie ... und die wurde kräftig abgespeckt ^^ heisst, die neueren sind von der Bestückung deutlich schlechter als die alten ... aber genauso teuer 

Antec verbaut immer diesen billigen Sleeve ... irgendeinem Produktentwickler scheint der zu gefallen ... das Kabelmanagement ging nicht besser aufgrund der Platzsituation ... ok und die Ausziehhilfen ... naja ...  gibt echt schlimmeres ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Im Klartext: Finger weg von den neuen Revolutions, weil die Mist sind und überteuert?

Hmm, wann kommt ihr noch mal online mit euren Tests?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

sobald wir in der Nähe von Hamburg waren 

aber von mir kommt die Tage noch n bissle was online ^^

edit: Mist sind die neuen Revos nicht ... aber eben nicht so gut wie sie es für den Preis sein sollten ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Tja, weiß nicht mit Enermax....
Würdest du denn ein Enermax empfehlen, also für meine Bedürfnisse?
Oder bekommt man woanders die gleiche Technik für weniger Geld?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

du meinst die Modu87+ Serie? Die Enermax sind auf jedne Fall ziemlich gut .. aber fürs gleiche Geld gibts auch ein BQ! Dark Power Pro P9 welches normal leiser ist ... tendenziell würde ich in dem Fall das BQ! nehmen ... oder eben das Antec High Current Pro


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich weiß nicht, das Antec schreckt etwas ab, wirkt bei den Strippen recht "billig" und eben die Stecker.
Sind die denn alle so wie beim 1,2kw Modell?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Naja, laut Kitguru schauts so aus ^^

edit: Beim Test von Kitguru schneidet das HCP850 übrigens auch überragend ab ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Sag mal, wirst du von Antec gesponsort, oder was ist los? 
Ist ja schon wie bei Stefan, der plötzlich ein ganz sanfter wurde. 

Du hast ja schon ein paar NTs liege, für den großen Test.
(hab ich hier irgendwo in einem Thread gelesen, dass du da was am Laufen hast )

Wie sieht es mit den Kabeln aus, bei welchen sind sie entscheident hochwertiger?
Was ist mit den Steckern?
Beim Corsair HX450 (das gerade im Gaming Rechner steckt und die GTS 250 antreibt ) stören mich, dass die Flachbandkabel recht steif sind, erinner an IDE Strippen und dass sie farblich alle gleich sind.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Beim High Current Pro bin ich nicht ganz neutral weil ich da Teil grandios finde  deswegen hab ich auch Piou hinzugezogen und wir haben den Testumfang geringfügig ausgebaut 

Bis jetzt sind noch lange nicht alle hier ... aktuell hab ich nur ein Scythe Chouriki 2 Plug-In sowie ein Chieftec Nitro hier ... ich halt dich aber gerne aufm laufenden ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Das ist sehr freundlich von dir. 

Öhm, du würdest jetzt das Antec allen anderen vorziehen?
Wegen der überragenden Technik oder weil einem die Kabel egal sein sollten? 

Ich weiß nicht, eben hast du geschrieben, dass er die 20€ mehr ausgeben soll und das BeQuiet statt dem Antec nehmen soll.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Ob ichs jetzt bevorzugen würde sage ich dir wenn Piou und ich an der Chroma waren  aber technisch ist das HCP überragend und die kleinen Schönheitsfehler mit dem Sleeve und den fehlenden Ausziehhilfen kann ich verzeiehen ... (beim ausziehen brauch ich sowieso noch keine Hilfe, das klappt noch ganz gut , ansonsten, ich bin privat krankenversichert ... im Zweifelsfalle bekomm ich ne hübsche junge Krankenschwester die mir hilft )

Du meinst im anderen Thread? Da gehts auch um das True Power New nicht ums High Current Pro ... ich empfehle immer Produkte, nie allgemein Hersteller ^^ und bei dem anderen passt das Straight Power E8 CM 580W meiner Meinung nach besser zu seinen Wünschen ... deswegen hab ich dir auch noch kein True Power New, so gut es auch ist empfohlen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Ob ichs jetzt bevorzugen würde sage ich dir wenn Piou und ich an der Chroma waren  aber technisch ist das HCP überragend und die kleinen Schönheitsfehler mit dem Sleeve und den fehlenden Ausziehhilfen kann ich verzeiehen ... (beim ausziehen brauch ich sowieso noch keine Hilfe, das klappt noch ganz gut , ansonsten, ich bin privat krankenversichert ... im Zweifelsfalle bekomm ich ne hübsche junge Krankenschwester die mir hilft )


 
Ich bin auch privat versichert und meine Frau würde mir auch noch beide Arme brechen, wenn ich mal krank zu Hause liegen sollte und eine heiße Krankenschwester mich betreuen würde. 

Nun ja, Ausziehhilfen... 
Wie oft ziehst du denn die Kabel ab?



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Du meinst im anderen Thread? Da gehts auch um das True Power New nicht ums High Current Pro ... ich empfehle immer Produkte, nie allgemein Hersteller ^^ und bei dem anderen passt das Straight Power E8 CM 580W meiner Meinung nach besser zu seinen Wünschen ... deswegen hab ich dir auch noch kein True Power New, so gut es auch ist empfohlen ...


 
Jep, bist du der meinung, dass die Straight besser sind als die Antec True Power?
Also der Aufpreis lohnt sich?
Gilt das auch für das Dark Power gegen das High Current?

Ja ja, ich weiß, ich nerve langsam. 
Aber das Netzteil soll 6 Jahre halten oder so lange, wie es halt reicht und da will der Kauf gut überlegt sein, denn nichts nervt mich mehr, als wenn mir eine Kleinigkeit auffällt, die stört und die man hätte vermeiden können.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Naja, du kannst die Produktlinien von BQ! und Antec nicht unbedingt vergleichen ... 

Das Straight Power E8 ist genial wenn jemand ein wirklich leises und effizientes Netzteil will ... und bereit dafür ist ein paar € mehr auszugeben, das True Power New ist für jene Interessenten die ein wirklich gutes und wertiges Netzteil suchen aber nur ein eingeschränktes Budget haben oder die einfach ein "puristisches" Netzteil wollen ... ohne extremen Silentschickschnack und Optikspielerein ^^ und bei dir weis ich ja das du etwas empfindlich auf Geräusche reagierst ^^

Aber nochmal, die Straight Power (CM) sind etwas besser (je nach Wünschen) als die TPN ... die P9 widerum sind wieder extrem leise aber technisch nicht ganz so "lecker" wie die HCP ... wenn du jetzt nicht unbedingt der ganz große Netzteilenthusiast bist (so wie ich ^^) ist ein Dark Power Pro P9 wohl die bessere Wahl für dich 

Ansonsten, ich persönlich brauch keine Ausziehhilfen, das klappt auch ohne gut ...


----------



## Pumpi (31. Dezember 2010)

Ich würde Dir generell von 135mm Kugelgelagerten Lüftern abraten !

Hatte ein Silverstone SST 1000 Watt Modular und nach 4 Monaten fing der Lüfter an zu klackern (135mm Kugelgel.). Da man beim NT mMn nicht den Garantieaufkleber beschädigen sollte, aus mehreren Gründen, musste ich mich erstmal nach einem anderen ersatz NT umsehen. Man weiß ja nie wann man etwas aus der RMA zurück bekommt.

Nach Erkundigung im Netz musste ich feststellen das es Vielen mit den kugelgelagerten Lüftern so ergangen ist.

Schiedsufrener Weise klackerte der Lüfter nur bei geringen Umdrehungszahlen in kaltem Zustand. War das NT erstmal auf Temp war das klackern wieder weg 

Was passt eigentlich nicht an diesem vermeindlichen P/L Knaller ?

Super Flower Golden Green Modular 800W ATX 2.3 (SF-800P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Du kannst nicht pauschalisieren das kugelgelagerte Lüfter alle schlecht und laut sind ... genausowenig wie du pauschalisieren kannst das gleitgelagerte Lüfter alle toll sind 

Grad bei den Lüftern gibts extreme Qualitätsunterschiede ... BQ! hat zum Beispiel die eigne Silent Wing Serie (gleitgelagert) während Antec durchgehend auf kugelgelagerte Adda Lüfter zurückgreift ... und beide Modelle sind leise ... 

Bei Super Flower kannste viele Nebenfaktoren nur schwer einschätzen, zum einen steht die mangelhafte Lötqualität im Raume und Herr Fischer konnte oder wollte uns damals auch keine Platinenbilder zeigen ... außerdem kann kaum jemand beurteilen wie gut der Service bei SF ist ... außerdem haben alle Golden Green eine Single Rail ... ob das jetzt gut oder nicht gut ist muss jeder für sich entscheiden ^^ grundsätzlich ist das Netzteil natürlich schwerst interessant ... vorallem zu dem Preis


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Was passt eigentlich nicht an diesem vermeindlichen P/L Knaller ?
> 
> Super Flower Golden Green Modular 800W ATX 2.3 (SF-800P14XE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


 
Dass Super Flower drauf steht. 

Nee, jetzt mal echt, Erzbaron und ich sind etwas "Super Flower" geschädigt, seit der Herr Super Fflower Staff etwas "unbeholfen" war.
Seitdem meide ich alles, wo der Name der Firma drauf steht (oder drunter ist ).

Aber der Preis macht mich schon wieder stutzig, wo ist der Haken?


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Unbeholfen ist schön ausgedrückt 

Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab ja durchaus Bock mir ein Super Flower anzuschauen ... aber leider mag man mich dort nicht mehr 

Aber wenn Sie das hier lesen Herr Fischer, ich bin ein netter Mensch, vielleicht werden wir ja noch Freunde


----------



## Pumpi (31. Dezember 2010)

Danke für die Info Erzbaron !

Wobei man bei Antec ja schätzungsweise auch noch nicht so sicher sein kann, mit dem Langzeitsupport, wie gut das klappt. Gibt's doch auch noch nicht so lange die Firma ?

Die Modu's mit ihren 4x 6/8 Pin Anschlüssen können sich doch gut sehen lassen im Preisvergleich, musste ich gerad feststellen.

Wenn in den BeQuiet's allerdings Silentwings drinne sind, dann ist das schon ein echtes Argument für die Dinger.

P.s:  Tschüss und guten Rutsch !!!


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Wobei man bei Antec ja schätzungsweise auch noch nicht so sicher sein kann, mit dem Langzeitsupport, wie gut das klappt. Gibt's doch auch noch nicht so lange die Firma ?


 
Keine Ahnung, wie lange es die schon gibt.
Wahrscheinlich wird es sie aber länger geben als Super Flower. 



Pumpi schrieb:


> Wenn in den BeQuiet's allerdings Silentwings drinne sind, dann ist das schon ein echtes Argument für die Dinger.


 
Jop, die Straights und die Dark Power haben den Silent Wing drin.



Pumpi schrieb:


> P.s: Tschüss und guten Rutsch !!!


 
Jop, danke, wünsche ich dir ebenso.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

> Nee, jetzt mal echt, Erzbaron und ich sind etwas "Super Flower" geschädigt



nicht nur ihr beide, das haben damals viel mehr Leute mitbekommen als SF lieb sein kann 



> Wie schon geschrieben, ich hab ja durchaus Bock mir ein Super Flower anzuschauen ... aber leider mag man mich dort nicht mehr



ich glaube wenn die bei SF PCGH lesen, kriegen die Zuckungen  




> Wobei man bei Antec ja schätzungsweise auch noch nicht so sicher sein kann, mit dem Langzeitsupport, wie gut das klappt. Gibt's doch auch noch nicht so lange die Firma ?



Antec ist schon ein alter Hase nur in D. sind die nicht so stark vertreten, hier ist Antec eher bei Gehäusen bekannt in denn USA sind die  schon länger einer der ganz großen.



> P.s: Tschüss und guten Rutsch !!!



Danke & Gleichfalls


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Wie siehst du das denn überhaupt?
Antec FTW oder haben sie dich noch nicht gekauft, wie Erzbaron?


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

> Wie siehst du das denn überhaupt?



was meinst du genau? 



> Antec FTW oder haben sie dich noch nicht gekauft, wie Erzbaron?



ich hab hier kein ANtec NT rumliegen  
aber zu  vielen PR äh ich meine Produkt Managern gute Kontakte, hast ja die liste gesehen  
bemühe mich Objektiv zu sein ob das immer klappt, na ja mal sehen


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Pumpi schrieb:


> Danke für die Info Erzbaron !
> 
> Wobei man bei Antec ja schätzungsweise auch noch nicht so sicher sein kann, mit dem Langzeitsupport, wie gut das klappt. Gibt's doch auch noch nicht so lange die Firma ?
> 
> ...


 
Antec ist eine der ältesten Firmen im Business ... die haben sich aber die meiste Zeit auf den amerikanischen Markt konzentriert und haben vor einiger Zeit entdeckt das man in Europa auch ziemlich gutes Geld verdienen kann  zumal der direkte Konkurrent in fast allen Sparten es vormacht ... (Corsair *hust*)

Die Modu87+ sind wie schon geschrieben echt nice, aber meiner Meinung nach viel zu teuer ... und die aktuellen Straight Power E8 (die E7 aber auch schon) sowie die Dark Power Pro P9 (genauso wie die alten P8) haben den BQ! eignen Silent Wing drin ... bei den aktuellen E8 sowie P9 sogar entkoppelt 

dir auch nen guten Rutsch ...

edit: pffff gekauft ... soviel haben die garnicht in der Portokasse um meine Meinung zu kaufen


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> was meinst du genau?


 
Deine Meinung zu den Nts, Erzbarons hast du ja gelesen, er vergöttert das Antec und plant schon für die Hochzeitsnacht. 



poiu schrieb:


> bemühe mich Objektiv zu sein ob das immer klappt, na ja mal sehen


 
Jop, das sagt der Kraftwerksgutachter auch, als der Betreiber ihm einen neuen Wagen geschenkt hatte.


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

ja obwohl der D. Markt sehr groß ist sind ANtec anteile hier eher gering, wie du sagst die haben auf andere Märkte konzentriert und auch Marktanteile an Corsair verloren, deshalb mögen die sich so gut  


betreff: Enermax Modu 

aber wenn enermax dann 87+, die 82+ sind einfach überteuert


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Die 87+ sind aber auch sehr teuer, guck dir die Preise für das 800 Watt Modell an, oder gar das 900 Watt Teil.


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Nicht umsonst ist der gute Christoph hier unterwegs ... wobei Antec absolut das Zeug dazu hat sich hier in D. zu etablieren, annehmbare Preise, guter Support (Chris ...) und gute Netzteile ... außerdem das einzige Label das Netzteile von Delta Electronics vertreibt


----------



## poiu (31. Dezember 2010)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Deine Meinung zu den Nts, Erzbarons hast du ja gelesen, er vergöttert das Antec und plant schon für die Hochzeitsnacht.



die haben einige gute und preislich sehr attraktive NT im Programm, aber auch vieles das einfach zu teuer ist oder nicht auf denn D. Markt abgestimmt. also eine perfekte Produkt Palette haben die noch nicht.

@Erzbaron ja Chris bemüht sich und ANtec greift denn D. Markt jetzt verstärkt an HCP,HCG, New... 




> Jop, das sagt der Kraftwerksgutachter auch, als der Betreiber ihm einen neuen Wagen geschenkt hatte.



Okay ich geb zu der war gut  

aber so meinte ich das nicht, genau wie viele hab ich einige Hersteller die mir gefallen Seasonic, Delta, bin fan des alten Enhance Design... 

aber ich bin immer  offen für neues und laufe nicht mit Scheuklappen umher.
Hast ja bei LC gesehen, oder wirst bei einem NT sehen das ich exklusiv für ein anders gemeinsames Projekt von Erzbaron & Icke besorgt hab und das ist eine Marke .... nee schon zuviel gesagt 



> Die 87+ sind aber auch sehr teuer, guck dir die Preise für das 800 Watt Modell an, oder gar das 900 Watt Teil.



keine frage die sind einfach überteuert

PS ich glaube wir sollten das in denn NT Diskussion Thread verschieben!


----------



## Erzbaron (31. Dezember 2010)

Meinst du das H... *hust* mit 1200W???  Hast du das schon da? Noch ein Grund mehr Chris nochmal wegen nem HCP 1200W zu nerven ^^

Kannst mir ja mal ne PM schreiben und mich aufm laufenden halten ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

poiu schrieb:


> PS ich glaube wir sollten das in denn NT Diskussion Thread verschieben!


 
jep, hast recht, sollte nicht ausarten.

Dann sag mal eine Top Five, welche würdest du an meiner Stelle tief unterm Lüfter schauen?


----------



## hojelujo (31. Dezember 2010)

Hallo Leute!
ich muss mir ne neue graka zulegen GTX 480 AMP mein NT hat aber nur zwei 
sechsfach stecker  frage kann man um kosten zu sparen von 6 auf 8 aufrüsten oder muss ein neues NT her.


----------



## quantenslipstream (31. Dezember 2010)

Was für ein Netzteil hast du denn?

Du kannst mittels Adapter einen 8pin von den Pata/Molex Steckern speisen lassen, also die Stecker, die heute meist eh nicht mehr genutzt werden und für die IDE Geräte sind.


----------



## hojelujo (1. Januar 2011)

hab ein chieftec 560 w bj 07


----------



## quantenslipstream (1. Januar 2011)

Könne schon knapp werden, hast du mal geguckt, wieviel auf der 12 Volt Schiene ist?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (3. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Beim BeQuiet kann man ja auch die Rails zu einer zusammenlegen.
> Kannst du mir sagen, wie man das technisch macht?


Hallo quantenslipstream

Wir bedienen uns der Möglichkeit die Strombegrenzung der einzelnen Leitungen durch die Betätigung des „OCK“ anzuheben, wodurch das Netzteil dann wie ein "Single rail Netzteil" agiert.


----------



## VVendetta (3. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das BeQuit StraitPower 700 Watt...und muss sagen es ist echt kasse von der Kühlung und der "Power" her.
lG Eric


----------



## hojelujo (3. Januar 2011)

naja GTX8800 msi oc is vorher gelaufen und ne 480 hat unwesentlich mehr 
watt hätte meine alte graka ja behalten die hatte aber eine kalte stelle der backofen hat übern jahr geholfen 30 min bei 102- 110 ° aber jetzt is die stelle doch zu gross beschreib bitte mal wie der aussieht  molex kenn ich.


----------



## quantenslipstream (4. Januar 2011)

Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo quantenslipstream
> 
> Wir bedienen uns der Möglichkeit die Strombegrenzung der einzelnen Leitungen durch die Betätigung des „OCK“ anzuheben, wodurch das Netzteil dann wie ein "Single rail Netzteil" agiert.


 
Klingt interessant, aber so wirklich sagt mir das jetzt auch nichts.
Gibts ein Datenblatt von euch, wo das genau beschrieben ist?



hojelujo schrieb:


> naja GTX8800 msi oc is vorher gelaufen und ne 480 hat unwesentlich mehr
> watt hätte meine alte graka ja behalten die hatte aber eine kalte stelle der backofen hat übern jahr geholfen 30 min bei 102- 110 ° aber jetzt is die stelle doch zu gross beschreib bitte mal wie der aussieht molex kenn ich.


 
Öhm, was meinst du genau, den letzten Satz kann ich nicht ganz verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

Ich hab das Antec High Current Pro gekauft.
Nettes Gerätchen reicht für mein System aus und hat Reserven.
Die Kabel könnten aber besser sein wirkt billig aufm ersten Blick und die Stecker fassen sich schlecht an, aber da der Kram im Gehäuse verschwindet ists mir wurscht.
Die Leistung stimmt aber.

BeQuiet Dark Power hatn Kumpel neu gekauft. Sehr geil.
Cougar hatte ich früher gehabt, kannste knicken, die Teile werden laut, die Strippen sind nicht fest genug (KM) und leise ist was anderes.
Bin eigentlich Enermax Fan aber die Teile sind teuer ohne Ende.
Seasonic ist cool, kannste kaufen.
Corsair ist auch Seaonic denke ich, kannste auch kaufen.

Chietec Nitro hatte ein Kumpel gekauft, wegen der Single Rail weil er Bencher ist.
Das Krückending ist durchgeraucht und hat die GraKa fast aufs Mainboard geschweißt, also Finger weg. 
(der Lichtbogen war aber sowas von megafett  Ich hab mich weggerollt und fast den Dice Pod vom Mainboard gerissen )

Wenn du SLI mit 2 GTX 580 machen willst, dann nimm 850 Watt. Die GTX schwanken gern mal in der Leistungsaufnahme und wennde übertaktet hast (weiß ja nich wo du hinwillst) dann schluckt das alles richtig Saft.
Mein System schluckt in Furmark 645 Watt, schon Hammer und wenn du da noch Wasserkühlung oder deine Festplatten dran haben willst dann echt 850 Watt.

Aber lass dir kein 1000 Watt NT oder höher anlabern, sowas braucht keiner.

Wenn ich das BeQuiet vom Kumpel vorher gesehen hätte hätte ichs statt dem Antec gekauft.

Meine Top Five Liste:
BeQuiet Dark Power
Antec High Current Pro
Seasonic
Corsair
Enermax


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2011)

Wo hast du das High Current Pro 850W schon her???? Machst du Fotos???? BÜDDE 

Ich warte schon seit Monaten sehnsüchtig auf meines 

edit: 

Christoph hat bestimmt schon 100 Nachrichten von mir bekommen in den ich ihn nerve


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wo hast du das High Current Pro 850W schon her???? Machst du Fotos???? BÜDDE
> 
> Ich warte schon seit Monaten sehnsüchtig auf meines


 
Aus England vom Kumpel von dem ich auch das Brett hab, das kriegste nämlich auch nocht nicht zu kaufen wird nur gelistet. 

Mein Rechner ist zu Hause und ich bin in Manchester auf Arbeit. 
Drei Wochen noch dann hab ich Urlaub


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2011)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus England vom Kumpel von dem ich auch das Brett hab, das kriegste nämlich auch nocht nicht zu kaufen wird nur gelistet.
> 
> Mein Rechner ist zu Hause und ich bin in Manchester auf Arbeit.
> Drei Wochen noch dann hab ich Urlaub


 
Wenn du in der Nähe deines Rechners bist >>> Bilder vom HCP machen 

Ich warte wie schon erwähnt seit Monaten auf das gute Stück ... hab auch schon geschaut ob das irgendwo im Ausland gibt ... aber nix ...  ... naja, ich hatte Hoffnung das du jetzt den Bomben Insider Tipp hast


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> ich hatte Hoffnung das du jetzt den Bomben Insider Tipp hast


 
Ich hab das Dark Power Pro danach in der Hand gehabt. Bei Bequiet sind die Kabel besser die Stecker und die Anschlüsse.
Da spart Antec.
Und der Lüfter ist beim Dark Power eine Augenweide. Sehr leise.
Mein Kumpel hat mit dem Dark Power zwei GTX 580 mit einem 980X gebencht und auch bis an die Grenzen übertaktet (mit dice) war das Dark Power unhörbar.
Das Antec bei mir ist hörbat wenn ich Dice benche.
Aber aufgemacht hab ichs nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2011)

Naja, das das P9 ein optisches Highlight ist kann ich dir auch aus erster Hand berichten  und leise ist es ebenfalls ... aus das Sleeve ist toll und die Ausziehhilfen an den Steckern ...

Aber ich bin Netzteilenthusiast (gibt auch Leute die "Freak" sagen ^^) und mich interessiert eher die beste Technik und die steckt im High Current Pro ... hoffe ich zumindest ... es soll ja direkt an einer Chroma auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden 

jaaaaa, ich muss sagen beim HCP bin ich nicht 100%ig objektiv beim P9 widerum schon und das ist echt richtig nice, die Leistung ist gut, leise ist es, die Effizienz ist klasse und sogar der Preis ist fürs gebotene gut ... aber auch das wird die Tage noch intensiv ... erprobt ...


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, das das P9 ein optisches Highlight ist kann ich dir auch aus erster Hand berichten  und leise ist es ebenfalls ... aus das Sleeve ist toll und die Ausziehhilfen an den Steckern ...


 
Das kann ich so bestätigen. Das Bequiet ist in einer anderen Liga wenns nur darum geht. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber ich bin Netzteilenthusiast (gibt auch Leute die "Freak" sagen ^^) und mich interessiert eher die beste Technik und die steckt im High Current Pro ... hoffe ich zumindest ... es soll ja direkt an einer Chroma auf Herz und Nieren getestet werden


 
Enbthuisast bin ich auch. Nicht nur beim Mainboard, CPU und Grafikkarten. 
Auch das Netzteil muss top sein.
Immer frisch und aktuell. Ich hab ein Netzteil nie länger als ein halbes Jahr, dann kommt ein neues (der Verschleiß ist auch höher bei mir ).
Vom Antec habe von meinem Kumpel viel Gutes gehört (von dem ich es bekommen habe). Und er ist ebenso ein Freak wie du. Schraubt jedes Teil auf dass er in die Finger bekommt und als ich ihm mit dem Antec erwischt habe konnte ich sein Sabber im Mundwinkel sehen. 

Ich schraub Netzteile nicht auf aber ich gucke was ich bekomme und Qualität ist sehr wichtig und auch die richtige Größe.
Ich verstehe Leute nicht die sich für ein Durchschnittssystem ein 750 Watt Netzteil kaufen.
Oder ein Combat Power 750 Watt weil sie denken dass das auch die Leistung bringt. 
Ich hab mal gesehen wie ein Mstech abgebrannt ist. Angeblich 560 Watt aber nachdem wir es gelöscht hatten und mein Kumpel reingeguckt hat haben wir gelacht. 
So niedliche Spulchen und Kondensatörchen...  



Erzbaron schrieb:


> jaaaaa, ich muss sagen beim HCP bin ich nicht 100%ig objektiv beim P9 widerum schon und das ist echt richtig nice, die Leistung ist gut, leise ist es, die Effizienz ist klasse und sogar der Preis ist fürs gebotene gut ... aber auch das wird die Tage noch intensiv ... erprobt ...


 
Dann lass dich überraschen, wie das Antec ist.
Innen klassen, außen.. na ja. 


Edit:
Du testest die Netzteil gerade?
Welche noch?


----------



## Erzbaron (4. Januar 2011)

Nagut, beim Hardcore OC "verbraucht" man schon einiges an Material 

Zusammen mit Piou arbeite ich grad an einem richtig großen Projekt ... ich verrate nur soviel, es wird saugeil  alles weitere kommt demnächst ... ich denke mal erste "Vorabinfos" in Form eines kleinen Videotagebuchs könnten evtl. schon nächste Woche Freitag online gehen ... mal schauen  ich verrate nur so viel, wir haben nicht nur 2 oder 3 Netzteile ...

Das (bzw. die ^^) Combat Power 750W welches ich kurzlich getestet hab hat sich leider nicht ganz so "feurig" verabschiedet ... das ist langweilig stinkend ausgegangen ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Hier wird ja wieder lecker getuschelt. 

So, Erzbaron, jetzt aber raus mit den Infos, ist das Antec besser als das Dark Power? 
Ich will heute oder spätestens Morgen bestellen, denn die Grafikkarte habe ich schon liegen. Ich denke, ich entscheide mich zwischen den beiden und lasse das Corsair hinter mir.

Aber wenn ich mir die Aussagen von Threshold angucke, dann scheint er mit dem Antec nicht so zufrieden zu sein, Hauptsächlich wegen der Strippen.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

Naja, ich hab leider noch kein HCP hier ... 

Aber da du ja eher auf Ruhe und Optik und ein Stück weit weniger auf die Technik bedacht bist greif zum Dark Power Pro P9 ...

Das HCP ist halt "Antec-typisch", unter hoher Last (ab 80%) nicht ganz leise und der Sleeve ist "grottig" ... technisch ist das HCP nach dem was ich bisher gesehen hab besser ... dennoch, bei dir passt das P9 besser außerdem ist das im Gegensatz zum HCP lieferbar 

(wenn ich hier schreibe das das Antec "besser" ist dann auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, das P9 ist schon ein richtig nettes Netzteil ...)


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Naja, ich hab leider noch kein HCP hier ...



Komisch, andere haben das schon und ich war in zwei Läden, da hat man mir gesagt, dass es verfügbar ist. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber da du ja eher auf Ruhe und Optik und ein Stück weit weniger auf die Technik bedacht bist greif zum Dark Power Pro P9 ...



Ruhe ist schon wichtig, da ich ja eben nicht ständig 5 Grafikkarten verbaut habe. 
Aber in einem anderen Thread hat Poiu die Idle Drehzahl vom P9 gepostet und das schreckte mich dann schon ab (mein P7 dreht im Idle nur 600rpm), daher hab ich unseren BeQuiet Staff mal angeleuchtet. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das HCP ist halt "Antec-typisch", unter hoher Last (ab 80%) nicht ganz leise und der Sleeve ist "grottig" ... technisch ist das HCP nach dem was ich bisher gesehen hab besser ... dennoch, bei dir passt das P9 besser außerdem ist das im Gegensatz zum HCP lieferbar



Jop, die Strippen und die Anschlüsse müssen schon OK sein, da hab ich hier ja schon was zu gelesen und wenn du die Meinung von Threshold da teilst (sofern du das Antec mal bekommst ), dann ist das Antec eigentlich weg, egal wie gut die Technik ist, denn ich lasse das System nicht ungerührt, wenn ich was hab, wird umgebaut/umgesteckt und dann würde es mich schon nerven, wenn die Kabel blöd sind.
Würde ich das NT verbauen und den Rechner nicht mehr öffnen, würde ich darauf wohl nicht so achten.

Was meinst du aber mit "technisch besser" wo genau?
Und wie "laut" wird das Antec genau? Denn hohe Last hab ich ja nur, wenn ich meine 5 Karten drin hab.



Erzbaron schrieb:


> (wenn ich hier schreibe das das Antec "besser" ist dann auf einem sehr hohen Niveau, das P9 ist schon ein richtig nettes Netzteil ...)



Darüber müssen wir mal reden. 
Kommunikation ist wichtig.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

Hat Stefan die Frage schon beantwortet?

Wenn nicht unterstütz ich ihn mal ^^ die vergleichsweise hohe Drehzahl im Idle hängt mit der Anlaufspannung des Lüfters zusammen, BQ! hat sich hier für 4V entschieden und da eine PWM Steuerung aus patentrechtlichen Gründen wohl nicht machbar war aber das Netzteil einen krätigeren Lüfter brauchte ... naja, muss man im Idle nun leider in den saueren Apfel beißen 

Das mit dem "technisch" besser kann ich dir noch nicht ganz genau ausführen da ich leider das HCP noch nicht hier hab  ... aber das P9 ist ein klassisches DC-to-DC Netzteil mit hoher Effizienz und LLC Filtern (gibts u.a. auch bei Seasonic und Enermax) ... die Basis des HCP kommt eigentlich aus dem Workstationsegment und wurde für wesentlich härtere Belastungen als einen "Spiele PC" entwickelt  ... es kommen auch mehr "aktive" Filter etc. zum Einsatz ... aber genaueres >>> wenn ichs hier hab 

Bei welches Läden hast du denn gefragt? Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Ich "muss" ja nicht auf ein Sample von Antec warten ... ist ja nicht so das ich mir die 200€nicht leisten könnte


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Hat Stefan die Frage schon beantwortet?



Er wollte die Antwort verlinken, aber irgendwie sehe ich keine Links bei ihm. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Wenn nicht unterstütz ich ihn mal ^^ die vergleichsweise hohe Drehzahl im Idle hängt mit der Anlaufspannung des Lüfters zusammen, BQ! hat sich hier für 4V entschieden und da eine PWM Steuerung aus patentrechtlichen Gründen wohl nicht machbar war aber das Netzteil einen krätigeren Lüfter brauchte ... naja, muss man im Idle nun leider in den saueren Apfel beißen



Das ist dann irgendwie blöd. 
OK wenn der Gaming REchner läuft, dann spiele ich, sonst nutze ich den Office Rechner (der endlich wieder läuft ).
Aber die alten Dark Power waren ja auch leise und drehten langsam, das verstehe ich halt nicht, wieso das beim neuen nicht mehr so ist (sein kann).

Und wieso gibts Patentprobleme? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Das mit dem "technisch" besser kann ich dir noch nicht ganz genau ausführen da ich leider das HCP noch nicht hier hab  ... aber das P9 ist ein klassisches DC-to-DC Netzteil mit hoher Effizienz und LLC Filtern (gibts u.a. auch bei Seasonic und Enermax) ... die Basis des HCP kommt eigentlich aus dem Workstationsegment und wurde für wesentlich härtere Belastungen als einen "Spiele PC" entwickelt  ... es kommen auch mehr "aktive" Filter etc. zum Einsatz ... aber genaueres >>> wenn ichs hier hab



Schon klar soweit, aber Antec baut den Kram ja nicht selbst, woher haben die das, bzw. wer macht es, auch Seasonic?
Und wenn das Workstation Technik ist, wie können die dann den Preis günstig halten oder sparen sie dafür an den Strippen und der Lüftersteuerung? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Bei welches Läden hast du denn gefragt? Mach ich irgendwas falsch? Ich "muss" ja nicht auf ein Sample von Antec warten ... ist ja nicht so das ich mir die 200€nicht leisten könnte



Ich war ja Anfang der Woche in New York und dort und in Jersey City, wo ich meine Sachen gekauft habe, war das Antec im Laden zu bekommen, man konnte es gleich mitnehmen.
WEnn ich hier die Shops angucke, dann ist es auch lieferbar.
Keine Ahnung, wieso du deins nicht hast.
Vielleicht testen sie noch und wollen dir ein besonders guten Expemplar schicken.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

Patentprobleme gibts weil irgendjemand das Patent hält und BQ! keine Lizenzgebühren bezahlen will 

Aber die 1000 U/Min hört man trotzdem nicht ^^ ... der Silent Wing ist schon angenehm leise ... 

Reden wir eigentlich vom selben High Current Pro? Ich finde nur das 1200W Modell als "lieferbar", das 850W ist nirgens verfügbar ... 

Gib mir doch mal nen Link 

edit:

Die High Current Pro werden übrigens NICHT von Seasonic sondern von Delta Electronics hergestellt ... Delta und Antec können die Preise relativ "gut" halten da Delta enorme Stückzahlen produzieren kann und das Design nicht sooo weit vom Original abweicht ... außerdem wird am Sleeve ja kräftig gespart *lach*


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Patentprobleme gibts weil irgendjemand das Patent hält und BQ! keine Lizenzgebühren bezahlen will



Jop, das kann man verstehen, die wollen sicher ein Vermögen an Lizenzkosten haben. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber die 1000 U/Min hört man trotzdem nicht ^^ ... der Silent Wing ist schon angenehm leise ...



Ich weiß, aber 1000rpm im Netzteil? 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Reden wir eigentlich vom selben High Current Pro? Ich finde nur das 1200W Modell als "lieferbar", das 850W ist nirgens verfügbar ...



Du hast recht, in Europa ist es kaum bis gar nicht lieferbar, aber in anderen Ländern schon.
Flieg mal übers Wochenende nach Jersey City und hols dir da.
Kostet 175 Dollar, du sparst also noch was. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Die High Current Pro werden übrigens NICHT von Seasonic sondern von Delta Electronics hergestellt ... Delta und Antec können die Preise relativ "gut" halten da Delta enorme Stückzahlen produzieren kann und das Design nicht sooo weit vom Original abweicht ... außerdem wird am Sleeve ja kräftig gespart *lach*



Alles klar, Delta, muss ich mir merken.
Gilt das auch für die High Current Gamer?
Wo ist da der Unterschied zum Pro, denn die "kleineren" sind doch recht günstig.

Und bei den Strippen spart Antec immer, egal ob True Power oder High Current.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

Bei Antec kannste dir die Hersteller relativ einfach merken ... 
Einsteiger/Budget Segment
(Earthwatts D, Basiq!)

*Delta Electronics*

Mittelklasse
(True Power New, High Current Gamer 520W, 620W)

*Seasonic*

High End
(High Current Gamer große Modelle und die High Current Pro)

*Delta Electronics*


Die gaaaanz alten True Power kamen auch mal von CWT ... ist aber lange her 

Die High Current Pro und Gamer kannste nicht vergleichen, in den Gamer Modellen steckt Seasonic Technik drin, bis auf in den großen, da ists dann wieder Delta  ansonsten haben die "Gamer" Modelle nur 80 plus Bronze und es sind eigentlich Single Rail Netzteile deren eine 12V Rail einfach geteilt wird ... die HCP sind "richtige" Multi Rail Modelle


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Jep, das ist nachvbollziebar, aber einfach ist doch was anderes. 
Guck dir Cooler Master an, da weiß ich inzwischen nicht mehr, was in den neuen steckt, da musst du mich mal aufklären. 
Ist dann aber eher was für den Netzteilsikussionsthread (wobei das wieder sehr geil wäre, da könnte man mal genauer darauf eingehen, wer nun was baut, gibt ja eine Menge neue NTs).

Wieso, was hast du gegen ein altes CWT Netzteildesign? 
Hast doch das Combat Power getestet, war doch klasse.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

Ist auf jeden Fall einfacher als bei Corsair  finde ich zumindest ^^

Bei Coolermaster ists auch noch relativ simpel, gute brauchbaren Modelle kommen von Enhance, die weniger "guten" nicht 

Wenn du die Coolermaster GX Modelle meinst, die kommen von Seventeam ... wobei ich mir grad nicht 100%ig sicher bin ob alle von Seventeam kommen


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Kommen die neuen "Gold" Modelle auch von Enhance?


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Kommen die neuen "Gold" Modelle auch von Enhance?


 
jap, die Silent Pro egal ob Gold oder Blech sind von Enhance 

Warum bei den GX Modellen zu Seventeam gegriffen wurde ... naja


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Das stärkste Silent Pro war aber gar nicht von Enhance, wenn ich nicht irre.
Und von den Extreme Power müssen wir erst gar nicht reden.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das stärkste Silent Pro war aber gar nicht von Enhance, wenn ich nicht irre.
> Und von den Extreme Power müssen wir erst gar nicht reden.


 
Die Silent Pro M500, 600 und 700 waren von Enhance, die "großen" ab 850W waren von FSP ^^ die zähl ich aber nicht als "richtige" Silent Pro 

edit:

Nochmal zum Combat Power 750W und dem Vergleich "alte" CWT Designs u.a. im True Power ... tatsächlich erinnert das Platinendesign des Combat Power 750W an die gaaaaanz alten CWT True Power von Antec ... deswegen bin ich ja überhaupt erst darauf gekommen das es ein CWT Design ist ...


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Aha, aber was bedeutet es, wenn du von "alt" redest, wie alt denn genau?
Das hattest du im Vergleich auch nicht gesagt.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Aha, aber was bedeutet es, wenn du von "alt" redest, wie alt denn genau?
> Das hattest du im Vergleich auch nicht gesagt.


 
Die sind ja auch nicht "identisch" ... nur halt das Platinendesign war recht ähnlich ... 

Das Modell müsste das True Power II gewesen sein ... grob übern Daumen gepeilt von ca 2004


----------



## quantenslipstream (6. Januar 2011)

Klingt nett. 
Ich hatte ja noch ein Deluxe hier liegen, nur konnte niemand sagen, wer es herstellt, würde mich mal interessieren (hatte mal Bilder im Netzteildiskussionsthread gepostet). 

Na ega, ich muss jetzt weg, man trifft sich im Netzteildiskussionsthread.


----------



## elnino82 (6. Januar 2011)

@erzbaron: die HCP NTs sind z.B. bei alternate verfügbar. Zumindest die 750 und 850 version. Die 1200 nicht.


----------



## Erzbaron (6. Januar 2011)

elnino82 schrieb:


> @erzbaron: die HCP NTs sind z.B. bei alternate verfügbar. Zumindest die 750 und 850 version. Die 1200 nicht.


 
hmm

ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Stromversorgung - Netzteile - ab 750 Watt - Antec High Current Pro HCP-750

Lieferdatum Januar  ... leider auch nicht direkt ab Lager, beim 850er ist genauso ...


----------



## elnino82 (6. Januar 2011)

Mist, Farbe falsch gesehen. Dachte es wäre Gelb (Lieferzeit 3-5 Werktage)... Sorry :/


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

elnino82 schrieb:


> Mist, Farbe falsch gesehen. Dachte es wäre Gelb (Lieferzeit 3-5 Werktage)... Sorry :/


 
kein Problem  ... für einen kurzen Moment hatte ich glatt Hoffnung ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Das wird schon noch, nächste Woche hast du es aufm Tisch liegen.
Oder du beschwerst dich beim Antec Staff hier, er lässt dir dann eins einfliegen.


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Das wird schon noch, nächste Woche hast du es aufm Tisch liegen.
> Oder du beschwerst dich beim Antec Staff hier, er lässt dir dann eins einfliegen.


 
Nächste Woche muss es hier sein  und Chris hat schon genug Jammermails von mir bekommen 

Aber ich hab Hoffnung, Chris meinte zu meinem Geburtstag (11.01) könnte ichs haben ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Ist ja nicht mehr lang.

Sag mal, hab da eine Idee, vielleicht hälst du mich für bekloppt, aber Wayne.. 

Ich wollte mir jetzt ein kleineres NT kaufen, für den Gaming Rechner, so um 550 Watt (das sollte für die GTX 580 reichen) und ein stärkeres extra, das rumliegt () und ich erst dann benutze, wenn ich was Bastel.
Was super wäre ist aber, dass die Kabel kompaibel sind, also ich ziehe die strippen vom 550 Modell ab und stecke sie auf das stärkere Modell drauf, das würde die Sache vereinfachen.

Was denkst du?


----------



## Erzbaron (7. Januar 2011)

Warum sollte ich dich für bekloppt halten? Nur weil du ein extra Bastelnetzteil kaufen willst?  ... bekloppter wäre es sich für über 2000€ ne Wärmebildkamera zu kaufen was ich grad überlege 

Aber zum Thema, die Idee ist sau cool ... ABER ... dann brauchst du ein vollmodulares Netzteil, das schränkt die Auswahl schon ein und dann brauchst du auch die entsprechenden Leistungsstärken was die Auswahl noch drastischer einschränkt


----------



## quantenslipstream (7. Januar 2011)

Erzbaron schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich dich für bekloppt halten? Nur weil du ein extra Bastelnetzteil kaufen willst?  ... bekloppter wäre es sich für über 2000€ ne Wärmebildkamera zu kaufen was ich grad überlege



Wärmebildkamera ist OK, ich brauche eine um versteckte Wanzen zu entdecken, die man mir unterschieben will. 

Ich brauche eh ein neues Bastelnetzteil, weil ich mein Corsair HX450 verkauft habe. 



Erzbaron schrieb:


> Aber zum Thema, die Idee ist sau cool ... ABER ... dann brauchst du ein vollmodulares Netzteil, das schränkt die Auswahl schon ein und dann brauchst du auch die entsprechenden Leistungsstärken was die Auswahl noch drastischer einschränkt



Na ja, du meinst jetzt sicher den 8pin/24pin Stecker, das ist das kleinste Problem, die sind schnell getauscht.

Ich könnte das natürlich auch anders machen.
Laufwerke und Festplatten im Rechner sind ja Banane.
Ich könnte nur die Stecker von der Grafikkarte abklemmen, die Stecker vom stärkeren drauf und dann eine extra Festplatte benutzen, wo ein OS schon drauf ist (eine neue Festplatte ist schnell gekauft, fällt auch gar nicht groß ins Gewicht ).

Dann kann alles am internen Netzteil dranbleiben, also Laufwerke und Platten, nur den 24/8pin ziehe ich ab und auch die PCIe Stromstecker.

Besser so?


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Soo, ich hab mich jetzt für ein BeQuiet Dark Power Pro P9 650 Watt entschieden, das kommt in den Gaming Rechner rein. 

Beim großen Netzteil, das ich dann noch zunehmen werden, warte ich erst mal einen Test hab, den gewissen Herren durchführen wollen.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Januar 2011)

Hmmm ... wen meinst du bloß? 

Aber mit dem P9 650W machste definitiv nix falsch ... ein wirklich gutes Netzteil


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Jop, mein Reden und das hat genug Leistung, falls ich mal auf die blöde Idee komme, meine GTS 250 als Physx Karte zu verwenden. 

Ansonsten solltet ihr mal Gas geben und euren Test abschließen. Hab ich da mal was von gelesen, dass der nach Weihnachten schon fertig sein sollte?


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Januar 2011)

Soooo schnell sind wir nu auch nicht  aber wir sind dabei ... und Samples haben wir ja auch genügend da  BTW, wir haben doch "nach Weihnachten" ^^

Bau doch die GTS250 einfach mal ein ... ist ne nette Spielerei ^^


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Tja, leider habe ich dann nur noch 2x 8 Lanes. 
Aber ich könnte mir eine zweite GTX 580 kaufen und dann SLI machen. 
Oder eine ältere GTX 295 für Physx. 

Ich muss das mal ausprobieren, was das wirklich an Leistung kostet.

Du kannst das doch mal bei dir testen. 
Mach mal eine Benchmark (inklusive Physx), einmal die Grafikkarte mit 16 Lanes ohne extra Physx Karte und dann mit 8 Lanes, aber mit Physx Karte, wo hast du mehr Punkte?


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Januar 2011)

kleiner Tipp von nem anderen 890GX Extreme3 Nutzer 

Wenn du eine Physx Karte nutzen willst bau die in den untersten PCIe Slot, dieser ist nur mit 4 Lanes angebunden und deiner Grafikkarte stehen dann weiterhin die 16 zur Verfügung  und für ne Physx Karte reichen 4 Lanes dicke aus ^^ außerdem werden beide Karten dann nicht so heiß


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Ohm, das 890GX ist mein Office Rechner, damit spiele ich nicht. 

Schau dir das Asus P8P67 Deluxe an, das ist mein Gaming Mainboard.


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Januar 2011)

Da kannst du die Physx Karte auch in den 4x Slot stecken


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Stimm, das Brett hat ja 3 PCIe Slots. 
Jetzt weiß ich auch, wieso ich das haben wollte. 
Ich muss mir jetzt noch eine GTX 460 für Physx kaufen, macht einfach mehr her. 

Sag mal, eine GTX 460 oder die GTS 250, was siehen die an Strom, wenn die als Physx laufen?
Weniger als wenn sie als GraKa laufen oder genauso viel?


----------



## Erzbaron (10. Januar 2011)

Kommt drauf an wie sehr die belastet werden ... in der Regel aber weniger als im Grafikkartenbetrieb


----------



## quantenslipstream (10. Januar 2011)

Du kannst es ja mal testen.


----------



## hojelujo (11. Januar 2011)

quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Klingt interessant, aber so wirklich sagt mir das jetzt auch nichts.
> Gibts ein Datenblatt von euch, wo das genau beschrieben ist?
> 
> 
> ...



Ich meinte den Pata Stecker o. sind Pata/molex Stecker bzw. eine Kombination  wenns geht beschreib mal bitte!!


----------

